# Eclipse-devel will not build



## EmeraldBot (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello,
I've been having problems getting java/eclipse-devel to build. The full log is here:

```
BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 21 seconds
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jaxws/make'
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/import
cd  ./hotspot/make && \
    gmake JDK_TOPDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jdk JDK_MAKE_SHARED_DIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/jdk/make/common/shared EXTERNALSANITYCONTROL=true TARGET_CLASS_VERSION=5 MILESTONE=fcs BUILD_NUMBER=b28 JDK_BUILD_NUMBER=b28 FULL_VERSION=1.6.0_32-b28 PREVIOUS_JDK_VERSION=1.6.0 JDK_VERSION=1.6.0_32 JDK_MKTG_VERSION=6u32 JDK_MAJOR_VERSION=1 JDK_MINOR_VERSION=6 JDK_MICRO_VERSION=0 ARCH_DATA_MODEL=64 COOKED_JDK_UPDATE_VERSION=320 COOKED_BUILD_NUMBER=28 ANT_HOME="/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/apache-ant-1.9.2" ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir ALT_EXPORT_PATH=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/import ALT_SLASH_JAVA=/NOT-SET ALT_BOOTDIR=/usr/local/bootstrap-openjdk ALT_LANGTOOLS_DIST=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/langtools/dist all_product
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make; \
gmake BUILD_FLAVOR=product VM_TARGET=product generic_build2 ALT_OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
mkdir -p /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir
cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir; \
    gmake -f /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make/bsd/Makefile \
               LP64=1 JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/bootstrap-openjdk OUTPUTDIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir GAMMADIR=/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot MAKE_VERBOSE=y HOTSPOT_RELEASE_VERSION=23.25-b01 JRE_RELEASE_VERSION=1.6.0_32-b28 HOTSPOT_BUILD_VERSION= product
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir'
cd bsd_amd64_compiler2/product && gmake -w " LP64=1 "
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
Compiling /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp
rm -f ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o
Compiling /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/archDesc.cpp
rm -f ../generated/adfiles/archDesc.o
c++ -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAMD64 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/prims -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/precompiled -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os_cpu/bsd_x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/posix/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc -I../generated -DASSERT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -Werror -g -c -o ../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp
c++ -D_ALLBSD_SOURCE -D_GNU_SOURCE -DAMD64 -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/prims -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/precompiled -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os_cpu/bsd_x86/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/bsd/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/os/posix/vm -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc -I../generated -DASSERT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -DTARGET_OS_FAMILY_bsd -DTARGET_ARCH_x86 -DTARGET_ARCH_MODEL_x86_64 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_bsd_x86 -DTARGET_OS_ARCH_MODEL_bsd_x86_64 -DTARGET_COMPILER_gcc -DCOMPILER2 -DCOMPILER1  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -pthread -fcheck-new -m64 -pipe -Werror -g -c -o ../generated/adfiles/archDesc.o /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/archDesc.cpp
/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/adlparse.cpp:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/share/vm/adlc/archDesc.cpp:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

gmake[6]: *** [../generated/adfiles/archDesc.o] Error 1
gmake[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[6]: *** [../generated/adfiles/adlparse.o] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-i386/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [patch-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel.
root@alex-freebsd:/usr/ports/java/eclipse-devel #
```
I've been wondering if me having openjdk7 instead of 6 would cause it, but it seems to be something related to threading or such. I am using FreeBSD 9.2 Release, i386.


----------

